# Price cutter edge banding and dado set



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

just came in the email today, looks like a decent deal.

http://pricecutter.com/product.asp?...&EID=DMI070201P&eicioi=25431&bhcd2=1170341912


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Like you I like the Price Cutter Cat. and can spend hour or two reading it, I like all the pictures   BUT I have found out they are always just a bit high in the price on most of the items they have listed.

Like edge banding set I have two sets and they are great bits. 
(60deg and the 90deg.)
And work great on plywood and MDF. 
Just one user review. 

But you may want to check out the URL below to see what I'm saying about the price plus you can get free shipping most of the time from MLCS, shipping cost can push up to the total cost of the bits.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_ogee.html#edge_banding_anchor
-----------------
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5559
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setstrgt.htm


Bj


----------



## seasaw (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like great prices at MLCS for the banding sets. Any preference / difference between the 90 degree and the tongue & groove?
thanks,
steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

They both work great BUT the 90 deg. works best when you use 1/2" or thinner wood.

Here's a tip how to use them 

Start with the one with the bearing on it, line up the bit to the stock (center it) then use the bearing to zero out the stock to the fence.

Once you have made all the parts with that bit put in the other bit BUT Don't change the fence or change the height of the bit, this way all your parts will fit (line up) just right without making any fire wood. 

A easy way to keep the bit at the same height is to put in a grommet or a rubber washer in the base of the collet nut, this will set (keep) the bit height when you switch to the 2nd bit... 

The bits come as a matched set, that's to say the cutters are the same height from the bottom of the shank of the bit.
(check your bits to make sure this is true with the set you get ) 

You can also offset the male part of the joint (banding) to give you a small lip ( over hang) on the bottom side of the (top/shelf ) banding, i.e. 1/2" plywood and 3/4" thick banding , this is the same setup but the top edge of the banding is down to the router table top when you make the pass, this way your top edge will be right on the edge of the plywood when you Glue it in place or brad nail it in place.

Hope this helps 



Bj


----------

